# pick my website apart !



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

hey guys..

i have been having conversion issues 47 or so visits to the contact us page no email or fone call ! so im thinking im turning them away some how.

i havnt uploaded images yet as i was in doubt of the design ..

but other than that if you could have a look and tell me your thoughts as a possible customer thanks

www.sapainting.com.au


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

design is contemporary, very nice i like. king of the castle king of the castle

I would place more information on your painting process..also go back and fix some of your punctuation.

I didnt like the "we designed this website" if it was me i would scrap that. your website is there to depict your business. 

Also in your gallery get some good pics of your work up!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Glenn, Right off the bat, I had to search for your phone number.
It's to small and to far down on the page. It needs to be atleast 10 times bigger and somewhere at the top of the page too.:thumbsup:


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Definitely needs to be proof read for spelling and punctuation.

I dont know much about marketing are what your target market is, but the site comes off as a very high end painting company and may be scaring away some people.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

and have you done all the SEO tricks so people can find your page?

just because you build it don't mean they will come.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

47 visits is not a lot! 

A majority of those were probably people not immediately looking for painting services.

A lot of random people happen onto a website just from random google searches - it doesn't mean that they are all ready to purchase painting services.

How are you local web rankings? Do people in Australia use the web a lot to search for local services?


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

y.painting said:


> 47 visits is not a lot!
> 
> A majority of those were probably people not immediately looking for painting services.


Yeah, I was gonna comment on that, but wasnt really sure.

Thats about the average # of hits I get in a day and I definitely aint gettin that many calls.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

You should be able to track how those 47 visitors travelled through your site, what they looked at, how long they looked at it, which area they are from and how they came to be on your site in the first place. This will give you a hell of a lot more idea as to why they didn't call.

I think you've fallen in to the trap of designing the website for search engines rather than the end user. Your 'Services' page tells me this as all it lists is several different ways to write 'Brisbane Painter'. Then the first page I go to out of them shows a short vid with 1 pic of your guys. 1 on the phone and 2 sitting down!!

http://www.sapainting.com.au/services/home-paintin-brisbane-queensland/

(you might want to put a 'g' on the end of paintin too in the url)

Get that gallery up pronto


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh all your services pages have the same text. Search endgines will down mark you for this


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Looks a little "bloggy". I would probably click right out. I think a strong improvement would be a professionally designed logo header with your phone number in it to show visitors you are local.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree with ken, looks a little bloggy. Most wordpress sites do in my opinion. There are a few here that have really nice ones like Yaro.

Was wondering who is that dude on the Christmas box?

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

well you did say to pick it apart, and withat invitation, I will note that pages take a loooong time to load. 

and yes it does look "bloggy"

but not sure if that's a bad thing or not.

*BLOGGY ???* now there's a word I didn't know I'd be writing by day's end


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You have to use quotes and credit that, Bill.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Intellectual Property ?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

daArch said:


> Intellectual Property ?



All that I purvey  ;-)


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks so far ... no no its good, cannot find whats wrong without having input !:thumbup:

i do think myself it is " bloggy " how ever it is a wordpress template and wordpress is much easier to edit etc plus easier to rank.

i think by your impressions obviously the gallery is a biggy but besides that i think in hindsight i have mainly developed it for the search engine and not the consumer which yeah im a d*&k head. ahahah.

the services page was never for clients only for google but it lets me down obviously. there aint no call the action with huge phone number, looking back my last template got more response then this one hmmmm :blink: ... i was going for a clean, crisp look and wanted the impression of a big player company but maybe that is a down fall... not everyone wants a big company ... i dont know all food for thought anyway... 

but yeh thanks keep it coming dudes . oh as for grammer i thought i did alright ahahhahah ! i left school in year 10 at 15.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

thats an aussie 100 buck note.. its some explorer guy


----------

